# Valuation On A Used Rado Sintra R13434112



## Matt-e-g2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

Recently aquired a Rado Sintra, but unfortunatly not my style of watch so am looking into selling it, had it confirmed yesterday as genuine with the eta 251.471 movement, but trying to come up with a relistic asking price for a watch with no box or papers. The watch is in Mint condition the hi tech ceramics really do there job.

Any helpwould be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

All the best and welcome to the forum.

This forum doesn't value watches, as we are not dealers. I would recommend searching on ebay for finished auctions and finding out what prices they went for. We tend to be people who like to discuss watches, so if you have any photos or anything that might interest us then please post...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

You'll struggle.

I would never buy a second hand Rado without full box and papers as they are about the most faked watch out there.


----------



## Matt-e-g2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, understand that, but i think an official supplyer would issue a certificate of authenticity i believe.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I 'm sure an AD would be able to verify that the watch is authentic, it will be up to you to do that before you put it on ebay et al. You will have to pay for that service, I've no doubt.

That would be your starting point, in my opinion.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

These things (the real ones, anyway) start at about a grand and go up to silly money. There are a lot of different models so suggest you find the base price of the exact model you have then go out and get a certificate of authenticity from a main dealer and order up a box. That way you will have the watch, box and papers - I doubt you will be able to sell it any other way.

As to value... well as Merlin said we don't even give guesstimates so your best bet is to put it on Ebay, set a reserve price for the lowest amount you would be happy to let it go for and hope for the best, but I would stress that without box or papers most people will automatically assume it's either stolen or a fake. As Kevkojak says, Rado and the Rolex sub are the most faked watches out there and can be bought from twenty quid upwards pretty much anywhere in Turkey or Egypt....

Good luck.

Rob


----------



## Matt-e-g2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

You know, the funny thing is i expected it to be fake as i only paid Â£3 (no BS) at a car boot sale in England. i only baught it because i saw it was a real chrono not a cheap printed one, ive had it confirmed twice now as genuine, both by myself, a jeweler/watch repairer i know and a pawn shop on the pretence i wanted to selll , then i was worried that it was stolen so went on a few databases with the serial number and has come back clear, so im going to pay to have it certified/replacement cards and a genuine box, any idea how much this would cost? and you know what, im going to keep it, i like watches, this one has grown on me and i will probably never own anything this expensive again, still cant believe i got so lucky, im used to getting bargains, but have never had anything on this scale before. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Matt-e-g2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

By the way actual model is rado sintra R13434112


----------

